# ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt



## Foxxx86 (14. September 2009)

Servus alle zusammen  
habe da ein problem .

Ich hab mir vor ca 2 monaten einen Packard Bell EasyNote LJ65 gekauft .
Dort war Vista Home natürlich vorinstalliert . Da ich aber mit dem ganzen mist von Packard nicht zufrieden war hab ich gedacht , he spielst doch deine alte Vista Version drauf . Gesagt getan , vista neu drauf , alles läuft super .
NUR die Grafikkarte wird nicht erkannt . Im Gerätemanager steht nur VGA standartgrafikkarte . Dann Ati Catalyst gezogen installiert , nur nach der installation frägt er mich nicht mal ob ich nen "neustart" machen möchte .
Das kam mir so vor als wäre das ne "fake-installation" gewesn . 
Ich hab auch schon probiert treiber manuell zu installieren , doch das will er auch nicht . Ich hab mir auch alles an Treiber von packard bell support gezogen . Vista Service pack 1 und 2 sind auch drauf . 
Ich hab im Gerätemanager auch sonst keine " ! " nur an der Grafikkarte .
hier nochmal die daten . 
Prozessor : intel Core 2 Duo CPU t6400 2.00GHz
RAM        : 3 GB
System    : Vista 32 Bit 
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 4570 512 MB

na dann hoffentlich hab ich genug infos gegeben . Hoffe es kann mir einer helfen . grüße ausm schwabenland .


----------



## rabit (14. September 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

Du musst dir die Mobility version für die Graka deines Laptops instalieren der normale ATI Treiber geht nicht.
Lad dir die ATI Treiber von packard runter dann wird es auch funzen.


----------



## Foxxx86 (14. September 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

ja , aber dort sind keine ATI treiber aufgeführt .
Downloads - EasyNote LJ65 series - platform_sjv70_mv - Notebook

gruß


----------



## Arctosa (14. September 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

Das ist Standardmäßig so, wenn du noch keinen Treiber installiert hast und einfach einen Desktop Treiber zu installieren funktioniert auch nicht, wie du ja schon gemerkt hast. Du musst ihn erst modden. Hier gibts ein gutes Tut dazu http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...d-mit-catalyst-desktop-treiber-verwenden.html .


----------



## Foxxx86 (14. September 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

Ok ich probier mal ...
Eine frage noch , wenn ich Den aktuellen Catalyst-Treiber runterlade ( hab ja ne Radeon HD 4570 keine mobility ) muss ich dann Die Radeon 4550 Series runterladen oder ?
i know , sorry bin nicht wirklich fit in der geschichte hier


----------



## korfe (14. September 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

Moin!

Kann es sein,das du dich ein wenig vertan hast?

Dein Laptop hat eine 
 NVIDIA GeForce GT130M Karte drin,oder?

Eine ATI 4570 würde schlecht reinpassen!









Packard Bell Easynote LJ65-CT-050GE 17,3 Zoll Notebook: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Greetz!

Korfe


----------



## Foxxx86 (14. September 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

öhmm ne ich hab nen beper aufm läpis mit ati radeon hd 4570


----------



## Foxxx86 (14. September 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

IIIHHHHAAAAA ES FUNZT WIEDER ALLES !!!! Ein gaaaaaaanz gaaaanz großes danke an 
--]] *arctosa* [[--  , super danke , für schnelle und leichte hilfe


----------



## korfe (14. September 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

Die Lösung war jetzt?


----------



## Foxxx86 (14. September 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

Der link den mir arctosa gegeben hat oben . hab genau das gemacht , und alles hat gefunzt


----------



## a01y (22. November 2011)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD 4570 wird nicht erkannt "HIILFE"*

Hi ... ich habe das selbe Problem. Ich habe eine on board ati radeon hd 3200 Grafikchip und einen zweiten ati radeon hd 4570 Grafikchip. Bin Student und habe mir den Lappi zum arbeiten geholt. Ich war im Gerätemanager und habegesehen das nur die hd3200 erkannt wird und die andere gar net dabei ist. 
Könnte mir jemand sagen wie das geht,da ich net weiß wie das geht. Kenne mich da net gut aus 
Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Patze93 (23. November 2011)

Schau mal nach dem neuesten Treiber und dann muss man die Karte viel. Anwählen im Treiber. Normalerweise schaltet so eine Kombi. Automatisch nach last um


----------

